# Small ring roller from plans in Model Engineer Oct 1976



## deere_x475guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought I would share this with everyone. This is a ring roller I built a year ago or so. The basic plans are from the Model Engineer magazine and I used Corel Draw to rearrange the holes so I could use the stock I had on hand.

Here's a pic of all the parts laid out:







Here it is all assembled with a ring I rolled out of 1/8" stock. This is the absolute heaviest stuff I would ever want to roll with this little guy.






I wasn't real happy with the radius I got with the first set of bearing blocks so I used one of Marv's programs (rounder) and cut it on the mill with a 1/2" ball end mill. This is what the fit looked like when I was done.





Here is a sample out put from Marv's "Rounder" program. I know there are other ways of doing this but I thought I would give this a try....and I needed to test out the new DRO ;D ;D

Workpiece radius = 0.500 in
Ball mill diameter = 0.500 in
A = (R+r)*sin(theta)
B = (R+r)*cos(theta)
C = (R+r)*(1 - sin(theta))
D = (R+r)*(1 - cos(theta))

 ANGLE    A    B    C    D
  0.0  0.000  0.750  0.750  0.000
  5.0  0.065  0.747  0.685  0.003
 10.0  0.130  0.739  0.620  0.011
 15.0  0.194  0.724  0.556  0.026
 20.0  0.257  0.705  0.493  0.045
 25.0  0.317  0.680  0.433  0.070
 30.0  0.375  0.650  0.375  0.100
 35.0  0.430  0.614  0.320  0.136
 40.0  0.482  0.575  0.268  0.175
 45.0  0.530  0.530  0.220  0.220
 50.0  0.575  0.482  0.175  0.268
 55.0  0.614  0.430  0.136  0.320
 60.0  0.650  0.375  0.100  0.375
 65.0  0.680  0.317  0.070  0.433
 70.0  0.705  0.257  0.045  0.493
 75.0  0.724  0.194  0.026  0.556
 80.0  0.739  0.130  0.011  0.620
 85.0  0.747  0.065  0.003  0.685
 90.0  0.750 -0.000  0.000  0.750


Oh yea...almost forgot. The two empty holes you see are threaded for posts so I can add gears to this if I want to.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Bob!

I like that one a lot!

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's a nice one all right.

BW


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob, that looks great! I was surprised to see that ring; that you were able to roll something that thick without gears, obviously it worked though. very impressive


----------



## mklotz (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob,

That looks really great. Like McGyver, I'm amazed that you can roll 1/8" stock without gears.

BTW, thanks for mentioning that you used my program. I don't get much feedback from folks who use them and it's reassuring to know that they are being used.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 5, 2008)

Guy's thank you thank you thank you...

Mcgyver, I too was surprised that it handled that heavy of material. I wouldn't recommend trying it very much. I really liked the design of this roller. I don't get flat spots with this one and so long as you feed the part in straight everytime you get a nice round true ring from it.

Marv I have been using your programs for I believe about 5 years or so now. I printed out your description of all your programs and filed it with my shop notes binder. I use divhead and gearspur everytime I need to make a gear. I also have a short cut on my desktop to a folder that I have unzipped all of your programs that I downloaded.))






Here are the programs I use:






Here is a shot of the folder for gearspur:





For those of you that haven't tried any of Marv's great programs here is a sample output of gearspur. I needed to make a 13 tooth gear and didn't know what diameter material I had to start out with. I entered "0" for the dia, told it I wanted 13 teeth and the diametral pitch of my cutter is 20. The program says I need a .750 diameter part and I will need to cut a whole depth of .110 for each tooth.





Marv rest assured I am one of your fans of both your work and your freely shared programs to the community, thanks!


----------



## wareagle (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob, very nice looking roll you have there. Great craftsmanship, and it appears to work like a charm.

Marv, I think people utilize your programs more than you would realize. It is really nice to open one of them up to do some calculations for this or that, and is a real time saver! I am sure it has been said many times before, but thanks for all of the work you have gone to to put them together and share them with all.


----------

